# Venison Ground Jerky



## Devo1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Last of my last years trimmings, about two pounds of ground venison. 

Teriyaki for 5 lbs

3 Tbs non iodized salt
1 tsp cure 1 
1 Tbs garlic granules
1 Tbs ginger pwder
1 Tbs ground mustard seed (optional)
1 Tbs black pepper
1/2 cup red wine
1 cup soy sauce
2 cups clear corn syrup
1.5 cup water

Combine all the ingredients, mix well into ground meat.

Smoked for 7 hours in the bradley 
@120 2 hours
@140 2 hours 
@155 3 hours

4 racks ready for the smoker. 1\4 inch thick







A few hours in the smoker






All done and look at that color 






Cut into strips and resting till morning for packaging if they last that long.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 31, 2020)

they look phenomenal! Great color, I can see why you would have a hard time not eating them all!

Ryan


----------



## tallbm (Oct 31, 2020)

very similar to my italian cacciatore venison salami flavor jerky.  Though I use Lem's Original snack mix seasoning as a base haha.  The tang from the wine is awesome!


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 31, 2020)

Looks pretty darn good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks perfect to me. I only make ground jerky cause I don’t like chewing all day. 
Excellent job!
Al


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jan 12, 2022)

I can't get past the texture of ground jerky. Its like eating a rubber floor mat. Most people that try it just don't like it. I did some last month with whole muscle and I will end up throwing the ground away. Its just weird to me.


----------

